# merkwürdige Schraube am Range 2013 650b



## MikkMorane (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo Norco Gemeinde,

bin nun seit einigen Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines blau/schwarzen Range 650b. Derzeit steht noch etwas tuning auf dem Programm und bei der Suche nach einem möglichen Einlass für eine Reverb Stealth bin ich auf eine merkwürdige Schraube am Rahmen gestoßen. Sie befindet sich in Fahrtrichtung links am Unterrohr unter der Dämpferaufnahme. 
Kann mir einer die den Sinn und Zweck dieser Schraube erklären?

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Nukem49 (30. Januar 2014)

Also bei meinem Aurum sitzt dort eine Ersatzschraube für das Schaltauge. Ich würde mal drauf tippen, dass es beim Range genauso ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikkMorane (31. Januar 2014)

Faszinierend! Danke für den Hinweis. Ja, ist beim Range genauso


----------

